# Moving to ARGC clinic



## Rosie ducks (May 1, 2018)

Hi am 41 years old, my husband is 44. We have been trying to conceive for 5 years. 
We had our first round of IVF in 2017 which resulted in a BFP but unfortunately I miscarried at 8 weeks. My father passed away shortly after so we took a break so I could get my head in a better space really. We then had a second round of IVF at the same clinic at the beginning of this year, I had two "beautiful" 5 day blastocysts transferred back but neither stuck. I think maybe I was still struggling with losing my dad and that affected the outcome. 
We have decided to change to the ARGC clinic, maybe a different approach might help. Plus I believe they are supposed to throw everything at it. I think this will be our last attempt with my own eggs.
Just wondering if anyone has transferred to ARGC and gone on to have success? Anyone had success over 40 with ARGC?
Any good news stories most welcome!!!

PS First time poster


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to FF, and I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your Dad and your miscarriage 

There is a ARGC cycle chat thread in the London area where other ladies going there chat before/during treatment - they sometimes arrange meet ups too. Also in the London area there is a ARGC BFP chat thread and many babies (including quite a few twins) have been born recently to ladies who have had previous failed cycles/losses etc. The London thread is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

We also have a section dedicated to ladies over 40 which you might find helpful: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

Good luck xxx


----------

